
Live Video for Disrupt Hackathon NYC - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-ny-hackathon-2012/
======
iqster
Just got off stage. Say what you want about TechCrunch, their hackathons are a
lot of fun! NYC's tech scene is solid!

~~~
dmvaldman
what was your project?

